# Beginning Hung Gar at over 40?



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 17, 2007)

Greetings all,

I'm looking at possibly taking Hung Gar here in NY City at Yee's Hung Gar. My goal is to teach martial arts after I retire and at my age, I don't think I'll have enough of the martial aspect in Tai Chi 16 years from now.

I'm of course looking to get back into shape after too much weight gain and sedentary life. Would any of you recommend Hung Gar in my case?

How long does it take typically for someone to begin to use it for self-defense and with competence if that person puts in a reasonable amount of days of class time (of course have to practice when not in class)?

I want to retire at an age where I can enjoy it and still be able to teach.


----------



## HG1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I'm looking at possibly taking Hung Gar here in NY City at Yee's Hung Gar. My goal is to teach martial arts after I retire and at my age, I don't think I'll have enough of the martial aspect in Tai Chi 16 years from now.


Excellent choice! There is no reason why you can't learn Hung-Ga or any other martial art. Being in NYC gives you many CMA styles to choose from. Hung-Ga has an steep learning curve in the begining, just remember there is a method to the madness.  


Nebuchadnezzar said:


> I'm of course looking to get back into shape after too much weight gain and sedentary life. Would any of you recommend Hung Gar in my case?


No matter what physcial activity you choose, coming from a sedentary lifestyle you are going to be sore for a week or two. The body will adjust quickly. The basics of Hung-Ga will get you moving. It's amazing how much the body shakes during stance training.


Nebuchadnezzar said:


> How long does it take typically for someone to begin to use it for self-defense and with competence if that person puts in a reasonable amount of days of class time (of course have to practice when not in class)?


Raw basic skill in about 4 to 6 months. Train it right & it will be there for you when you need it.


----------



## Obliquity (Apr 17, 2007)

HG1 said:


> coming from a sedentary lifestyle you are going to be sore for a week or two.


 
A week or two. BWAAHAAAHAAAA!!! (I'm 48.)


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> A week or two. BWAAHAAAHAAAA!!! (I'm 48.)



ROFL!  You are too right Obliquity


----------



## HG1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> A week or two. BWAAHAAAHAAAA!!! (I'm 48.)


48. Ok then two and half weeks. :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't get real serious about MA training until I hit my early 40's....


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> I didn't get real serious about MA training until I hit my early 40's....



Same here. 

It's definitely a different mindset than the run 'n gun 20-somethings and early/mid 30-somethings. But a lot of advantages, too. As in: you recognize BS immediately, and know life's too short to mess with it. 

I don't know an awful lot about Hung Ga, but it's Southern CMA as is my beloved Kung Fu San Soo. Don't think you'd be sorry, esp. with a really good instructor. Hope you're able to keep us posted as you go.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I'm looking at possibly taking Hung Gar here in NY City at Yee's Hung Gar.


 
Are you looking into the Chelsea school (27th St.)? I'm looking into that one as well.

jim


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





At your age&#8230;.hey wait a minute&#8230;.. didn&#8217;t you tell me you trained taiji with Luchan 

Don&#8217;t know much about Hung gar (other than it is a Southern CMA) but I started non-sport Sanda in my 40s and it hurt.... for... well... it still hurts.... but I'm still in my 40s and it has been about a year so I am hoping by the time I retire it no longer hurts. 

Go for it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 18, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> but I'm still in my 40s and it has been about a year so I am hoping by the time I retire it no longer hurts.


 
Bad news. It will always hurt. :lol: So my solution? Don't ever retire (from MA, anyway). :wink1:


----------



## Obliquity (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope you didn't take my BWAAHAAAHAAAA!!! too seriously.  I am only speaking from my recent experience which may not apply to you at all.  I think it is great that you are considering starting at any age.  Just that I know for me, I don't bounce out of bed in the morning like I used to. However, I also know that I feel soooo much better than I did even a few months ago.  As my weight drops and I toughen up, it will get easier.

Your results may vary.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 19, 2007)

jim777 said:


> Are you looking into the Chelsea school (27th St.)? I'm looking into that one as well.
> 
> jim


 
If I do go, it will be either Williamsburg or Park Slope since I'm in Brooklyn.


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> but I'm still in my 40s and it has been about a year so I am hoping by the time I retire it no longer hurts..


 
That's where liberal applications of Tigers Balm and Jack Daniels help..


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> That's where liberal applications of Tigers Balm and Jack Daniels help..


 Where do you rub the Jack Daniels, and how hard?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Bad news. It will always hurt. :lol: So my solution? Don't ever retire (from MA, anyway). :wink1:


 
OK Then let me say I hope it doesn't hurt as much 



Drac said:


> That's where liberal applications of Tigers Balm and Jack Daniels help..


 
The HECK with the Tager Balm...BRING ON THE JACK!!!!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK Then let me say I hope it doesn't hurt as much
> 
> 
> 
> The HECK with the Tager Balm...BRING ON THE JACK!!!!


 
I don't drink, so you can have mine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> I don't drink, so you can have mine.


 
Thanks but to be entirely honest, I don't drink much anymore and by many definitions I don't drink at all. It depends on whether or not you consider what amounts to about 1 or 2 drinks a year is drinking.

But I don't use tiger balm either, my wife is a TCM doc, I get fre acupuncture


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks but to be entirely honest, I don't drink much anymore and by many definitions I don't drink at all. It depends on whether or not you consider what amounts to about 1 or 2 drinks a year is drinking.



Seriously, good to see so many of us are non-drinkers. For myself, I drank an ocean before I saw what it was doing to my family/life, and got serious about MA instead. Heard a Grand Master say, you can't drink or drug and do this, and since my goal is to move like he does when I grow up (at 55 he still thinks I'm just a boy), I'll take the MA. :ultracool



> But I don't use tiger balm either, my wife is a TCM doc, I get fre acupuncture


Cheater. :lol2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Seriously, good to see so many of us are non-drinkers. For myself, I drank an ocean before I saw what it was doing to my family/life, and got serious about MA instead. Heard a Grand Master say, you can't drink or drug and do this, and since my goal is to move like he does when I grow up (at 55 he still thinks I'm just a boy), I'll take the MA. :ultracool


 

The way I figure it you are required to drink so much per life time and by the time I was 25 I had drank enough for this one and a few more, so I pretty much stopped.. 5 years later.




kidswarrior said:


> Cheater. :lol2:


 
Don't make me start bragging about the free herbal.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 22, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> ....But I don't use tiger balm either, my wife is a TCM doc, I get fre acupuncture


 
Show off!


----------



## kfman (Jun 2, 2007)

It is all fun no matter what age you start. If you put in alot of time practicing correctly with focus, intent, visualization and paying attention to details, you might reach your goals. Each individual is different in how they progress. Age shouldn't matter unless you have prior injuries to keep you from doing certain movements. The Tiger-Crane form is one of my favorites.
Jay


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 2, 2007)

kfman said:


> It is all fun no matter what age you start.
> Jay


So true! Welcome to MartialTalk, *kfman*! Good to have your experience among us.


----------



## HG1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar-

Have you chosen a school yet? How goes training and how is your body handling it?


----------



## kfman (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello again,
I forgot to mention the use of dit da jow (liniment) is great for any muscle ailments as well as bruises. It's a great training aid. Most traditional CMA should have it (I assume).
Jay


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Where do you rub the Jack Daniels, and how hard?


Rub it gently on your tongue using a generous amount.
Then let it slide down your throat.
Repeat 15 times or until pain is gone.


----------



## kfman (Jun 6, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, Dit Da Jow is for external use only. Drinking it can cause sever intestinal problems.
Jay


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 7, 2007)

HG1 said:


> Nebuchadnezzar-
> 
> Have you chosen a school yet? How goes training and how is your body handling it?


 
I've chosen a school but haven't started yet.  My mother came up from Jamaica for a visit and has been hospitalized for the second time in three weeks for pneumonia.  I've been going there instead of going to class.  Next week I'll be going away to attend an annual technology conference so, the only time left is the Saturday after the conference to begin.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Rub it gently on your tongue using a generous amount.
> Then let it slide down your throat.
> Repeat 15 times or until pain is gone.


 
Ok Jedi, this is why Darth Maul kicked your butt.  I don't drink, so Jack Daniels is a not an option for me.  I know your talking to Kid's Warrior but all this talk of booze!  Sheesh!

  :jediduel:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 7, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Ok Jedi, this is why Darth Maul kicked your butt. I don't drink, so Jack Daniels is a not an option for me. I know your talking to Kid's Warrior but all this talk of booze! Sheesh!
> 
> :jediduel:


So that's why I got my butt kicked, lol. I was actually making an attempt at a joke, a bad one I know.


----------



## TenTigers (Jul 29, 2007)

I turned fifty this month and I am more excited about Gung-Fu than I ever was. I have a teacher who is in his 70's and he puts me through my paces. he and his friend,also in his seventies play with each other pretty rough and tumble, and still throw each other around. Every once in awhile when he's making me do my form repeatedly (the only word he knows in English seems to be, "Again!"-I'm gonna shoot the bastid who taught him English) I find myself saying,"I'm gettin too old fer this ****" and then I look at him, and I feel embarrassed.
 My SPM Sifu is a few years older than me, and moves like lightning, and HIS Sifu is older still and blazes. My SPM "Uncle" is also in his 70's and strikes like lightning, and his iron palm hurts like hell.
 "Old age and treachery will overcome youth and vigour"


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 30, 2007)

TenTigers said:


> I turned fifty this month and I am more excited about Gung-Fu than I ever was. I have a teacher who is in his 70's and he puts me through my paces. he and his friend,also in his seventies play with each other pretty rough and tumble, and still throw each other around. Every once in awhile when he's making me do my form repeatedly (the only word he knows in English seems to be, "Again!"-I'm gonna shoot the bastid who taught him English) I find myself saying,"I'm gettin too old fer this ****" and then I look at him, and I feel embarrassed.
> My SPM Sifu is a few years older than me, and moves like lightning, and HIS Sifu is older still and blazes. My SPM "Uncle" is also in his 70's and strikes like lightning, and his iron palm hurts like hell.
> "Old age and treachery will overcome youth and vigour"


Disgusting, isn't it? Our only hope is to keep getting better, so at their age we can hope to do what they do.


----------



## TenTigers (Jul 31, 2007)

It's funny though. We go to yum-cha and the old man is taking me around introducing me to all his friends (all Martial Artists, I might add) and showing them videos of me, like I'm his son! Every once in awhile, I think, "Doesn't this guy know I'm fifty?" he thinks I'm like 20 or something.
-although he said he wouldn't teach me Tai Sing Pek Kwa (he was a training brother of Chan Sau-Chung under Gen Dak Hoi) 'cuz I'm too old and too big!


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 1, 2007)

(bows)

I Just want to wish you well, and hope that you continue to enjoy training, and growing in Hung Gar...


----------



## Wo Fat (Nov 6, 2007)

Similar to the original poster, I began Hung Ga in my late '30s.  Although I wasn't sedentary, I did have a long layoff from regular training (about 4 years).  

If I could offer a little advice to my fellow 40+ friend, it would be to get your legs under you and train in your stances everyday.  Hung Ga is a traditional Southern style, and is known for its rock-solid sei-ping ma (or Horse stance) as well as other stances that demand strict discipline.  

I love Hung Ga because I can see many aspects of my previous training.  And as an "adult", I was able to gain a whole new perspective on many of the gung fu basics that I took for granted.

Good luck!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Nov 9, 2007)

Wo Fat said:


> Similar to the original poster, I began Hung Ga in my late '30s. Although I wasn't sedentary, I did have a long layoff from regular training (about 4 years).
> 
> If I could offer a little advice to my fellow 40+ friend, it would be to get your legs under you and train in your stances everyday. Hung Ga is a traditional Southern style, and is known for its rock-solid sei-ping ma (or Horse stance) as well as other stances that demand strict discipline.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting.  The advice helps.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Nov 9, 2007)

hungfistron said:


> (bows)
> 
> I Just want to wish you well, and hope that you continue to enjoy training, and growing in Hung Gar...


 
Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 12, 2007)

Anytime!

(reassumes horsestance)


----------

